# Gecko G203V question - micro stepping



## dansawyer (Feb 6, 2021)

The Gecko G203V data sheet refers to micro stepping, however I can not find a reference to the details of microstepping.
My questions are:
1. Is micro stepping always enabled or is there an option to control it? 
2. What is the initial or inherent micro step rate of the controller? 
I am building a 'manual pulse generator' (MPG) to test the X and Y axis and would like to have some visibility into the initial conditions.
Thank you in advance,
Dan


----------



## Awround (Feb 6, 2021)

I have used G540 and G250X Gecko drives.  The G203V looks to have the same basic parameters.

1. Is micro stepping always enabled or is there an option to control it?  Yes it is always enabled.  There is no ability to control it.

2. What is the initial or inherent micro step rate of the controller?  These are 10 microstep drives.  With a standard 1.8 degree per step stepper motor you get 2000 steps per revolution.

Cheers,

Adrian


----------

